
Never `import React from ‘react’` again - pyprism
https://medium.com/@thejenniekim/never-import-react-from-react-again-thanks-to-webpack-s-provideplugin-69e7feb69e#.7di4f07gw
======
kentor
Nah. Explicit is better than implicit. Also I'd like to avoid being locked-in
to webpack.

